# Paws RP?



## BartBojarski (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi there. Anyone here who would like to do the RP focused on paws/footpaws? And here comes more information:
- I like 3-toed paws the most and I don't like humanlike feet.
- No slavery, crushing etc. I like when paws are soft and the all are enjoying. And I'd prefer to make the RP more funny and cute than sexy or something.
- You can ask me for the RP through the FA notes (my name there is MetalWolfBart) or Skype.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 6, 2016)

BartBojarski said:


> the RP focused on paws/footpaws


Um... mind giving me some more details ?


----------



## BartBojarski (Aug 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Um... mind giving me some more details ?


You know, paw play etc. Like snuggling, rubbing or tickling


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 7, 2016)

Can I join? :3


----------



## BartBojarski (Aug 7, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Can I join? :3


Sure


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 7, 2016)

BartBojarski said:


> Sure


Sweet! Where do you want to RP? PM perhaps? X3


----------



## BartBojarski (Aug 7, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Sweet! Where do you want to RP? PM perhaps? X3


FA private message or Skype. Just tell me the name of your account


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 10, 2016)

Alrighty. I don't have access to Skype yet, but I'll PM you instead. :3


----------



## Vlad Noctourne (Sep 1, 2016)

Can I join ?


----------



## BartBojarski (Sep 1, 2016)

Sure. Where can I find you?


----------



## swooz (Sep 1, 2016)

BartBojarski said:


> You know, paw play etc. Like snuggling, rubbing or tickling


Wait, is that like, the entire thing?


----------



## BartBojarski (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, I like paw stuff without possible sexual background. so you it's kinda... limited


----------



## Vlad Noctourne (Sep 3, 2016)

BartBojarski said:


> Sure. Where can I find you?





BartBojarski said:


> Sure. Where can I find you?


Yahoo: vladimirnoctourne@yahoo.com


----------



## BartBojarski (Sep 3, 2016)

Vlad Noctourne said:


> Yahoo: vladimirnoctourne@yahoo.com


Well, it will be kinda slow. I don't really like talking through e-mail ;/


----------



## swooz (Sep 3, 2016)

Do you have Telegram?


----------



## BartBojarski (Sep 3, 2016)

swooz said:


> Do you have Telegram?


No


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 11, 2017)

Still looking for some paw-liking RPers ^^


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Still looking for some paw-liking RPers ^^


hello (embarassment doesn't intensify this time)


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> hello (embarassment doesn't intensify this time)


Are you into paws?


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Are you into paws?


well, I used to be embarassed about it, not anymore (who doesn't like warm, soft, fluffy things)


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> well, I used to be embarassed about it, not anymore (who doesn't like warm, soft, fluffy things)


Cool! Do you have Skype or Telegram?


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Cool! Do you have Skype or Telegram?


I'm making a telegram (everybody here seems to have one) and trying to find a way to make it so my phone number isn't shown. Do you know how to do that? Also does it use my normal data? (probably should have just used skype)


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Cool! Do you have Skype or Telegram?


Made a skype (Xaroin the Contradictory)


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Made a skype (Xaroin the Contradictory)


Added ya


----------



## Soulscizor (May 7, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Are you into paws?


I love em with a passion :3


----------



## Soulscizor (May 7, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> You know, paw play etc. Like snuggling, rubbing or tickling



I love to do those!^^ what's your Skype name?


----------



## Soulscizor (May 7, 2017)

swooz said:


> Do you have Telegram?



I have a telegram^^


----------



## Soulscizor (May 7, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Still looking for some paw-liking RPers ^^



What's your Skype name? I have a funny and cute paw rp to show^^


----------



## BartBojarski (May 7, 2017)

Soulscizor said:


> What's your Skype name? I have a funny and cute paw rp to show^^


Skype: bartex1999pl
Telegram: BartBojarski


----------



## BartBojarski (May 7, 2017)

swooz said:


> Do you have Telegram?


Now I do by the way


----------



## Soulscizor (May 7, 2017)

It's sort of difficult to add new people on telegram you have a link with your telegram name?^^


----------



## BartBojarski (May 7, 2017)

Soulscizor said:


> It's sort of difficult to add new people on telegram you have a link with your telegram name?^^


Just type my name in the Telegram search box - @BartBojarski


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 10, 2017)

I mean, sure, I already have you on skype, so just give me the details on there.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Sure, very interested. I know you don't want crushing, but what about soft crushingz like pressing/rubbing lightly, or like being rubbed by a plush.


----------



## BartBojarski (Jun 13, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Sure, very interested. I know you don't want crushing, but what about soft crushingz like pressing/rubbing lightly, or like being rubbed by a plush.


Sure ^^


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm in then.


----------



## BartBojarski (Jun 13, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> I'm in then.


Do you have Skype, Telegram or Discord?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Discord.


----------



## BartBojarski (Jun 13, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Discord.


Tell me then


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Wbat do you mean?


----------



## BartBojarski (Jun 13, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Wbat do you mean?


What's your Discord?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Lazyblock11#4451 (Don't ask about the name)


----------

